# Kiln Drying In Milwaukee WI Area?



## Timberwerks (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm milling a Catalpa for a client soon who would like to have the slabs kiln dried. Anyone have room or suggestions of someone with kiln?


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2014)

You might get in touch with @Treecycle Hardwoods Don't know how far Meqon is from him but can't be too far WI is not that big. 

Catalpa is one of my favorite woods love that stuff. Beautiful color and grain, easy to dry, works excellent, finishes great. It's like Honeylocust - a fantastic unsung hardwood.


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 25, 2014)

Idk Dale I have been on the hunt for some Catalpa! You might be forced to pay for the drying with wood instead of cash! how long is the log? I can do 10 feet max length. I have 3 kilns 10, 9, and 8' drop me a line and we can chat about the details. 

Thanks for the tag Kevin. Mequon is almost within spitting distance.


----------



## Timberwerks (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll be cutting into 10' lengths. First log about 30" dia butt log 40" or more dia.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timberwerks (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Greg

Just left a message for you.


----------

